# Loss of power



## Mark Suter (Jul 4, 2021)

mark suter
I have a Peugeot boxer TD 1.9 XUD motorhome 
Year 2000
No ECU

I’ve got loss of power below 2000 rpm, had egr valve replaced, injectors checked , still experience a loss of power at lower speeds. Checked all turbo pipes and hoses all seem ok, replaced all pipe clips with stronger ones just in case a small leak. Turbo spools up and kicks in above 2000 rpm, mechanic says turbo looks ok Still loss of power. I’m scratching my head , 2 mechanics looked at this no issue resolved. Not smoking when running after a mile, not overheating, smokes on starting and seems to miss slightly, gets better when warmer.
Had timing belt done along with rest of belts , still loss of power, Any ideas please?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi Mark and welcome to the forum.

I'm just giving your post a bump. You certainly seem to have covered a lot of bases but hopefully someone will have a light-bulb moment.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Whereabouts are you? I was plagued with a mysterious loss of power (on a Sprinter) for years a diesel specialist sorted it near Wrexham.


----------



## Davesport62 (May 17, 2021)

Thinking out loud. Have you checked the operation of the turbo wastegate? IE is it functioning and not jammed slightly open.


----------

